# Walker Turner restoration



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*WT table saw, cabinet clean up*

I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.

I have completely disassembled the saw and everything has come apart without much difficulty. There is some minor surface rust on the cabinet but should clean up well. I am taking the cabinet in and having it media blasted to remove the rust and paint. I will repaint it with the original color.

Aside from 2 missing access panels the saw is complete. Miter gauge, rip fence and original motor all intact and functioning. The motor will also get a complete overhaul as time allows.

http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/WTBASE.jpg


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to seeing this tablesaw finished.

Question: What type of media do they blast it with? TV? Radio?

I am assuming if they are going to "blast" it they must be using a stereo, right? Does the type of music make a difference?

I am just full of questions, I may have to Google "media blasting."


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


Todd….......I believe that it is a group of pacific islanders and they have informed me that with the installation of a 12-14" subwoofer and 5000W the paint and rust should just fall off….....lol
In all fairness I believe it is crushed walnut shells.


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


Ken, I recently finished a WT bandsaw of the same vintage. I found the castings to be pretty rough so used an epoxy based primer to hide many of the blemishes.  Enjoy the rebuild - well worth the effort espcially when it has family history.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


After getting the saw apart I am amazed that the castings, the trunnions especially, are in really good shape. I attribute that to our very dry climate and the fact they were coated with sawdust. In fact, I am not going to paint the trunnions at all, they cleanup up well with a wire brush and solvent.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


why host pictures at photo bucket if you can't keep them up there. 
I know it's over 3 years old, but people still like to look at the pictures.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


So I am looking to buy this saw. It looks to be in good shape and has the original 1 hp motor.

My question is this: is the motor powerful enough to comfortably cut 6/4 and 8/4 hardwood? I don't anticipate doing this very often, but I when I need to do it, I'd like to be confident the saw can do it.

Floyd


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...





> why host pictures at photo bucket if you can t keep them up there.
> I know it s over 3 years old, but people still like to look at the pictures.
> 
> - mrbreezeet1


^ +1, I was unable to see the picture(s)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

MedicKen said:


> *WT table saw, cabinet clean up*
> 
> I recently acquired a Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw from my MIL. It was owned by her father who used it to build their home in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


I HATE PHOTOBUCKET :<((


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Slow going.....but will be worth it*

I have been slowly working on restoring the Walker Turner table saw. So far I have completely disassembled the saw and removed most of the rust from the smaller pieces. I originally thought it was only surface rust, but after getting into the saw it was more than I thought. Over all the saw is in good condition given its age. After doing some research and talking to the guys at owwm.com I have determined the saw was built in 1944 or '45. 
I have been using electrolysis to remove the rust. It is a slow process but does a really nice job. For those not familiar with the process it involves mixing a solution of washing soda and water. After mixing the piece to be cleaned is submerged in the solution and then applying a low voltage charge to the piece. Along with the piece to be cleaned a sacrificial anode must also be place into the solution. I have been using a 12 volt battery charged set to 10amps. The pieces have set in the tank for up to 48 hrs and have come out with rust and paint falling off. This was my first attempt and am very happy with the results.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Slow going.....but will be worth it*
> 
> I have been slowly working on restoring the Walker Turner table saw. So far I have completely disassembled the saw and removed most of the rust from the smaller pieces. I originally thought it was only surface rust, but after getting into the saw it was more than I thought. Over all the saw is in good condition given its age. After doing some research and talking to the guys at owwm.com I have determined the saw was built in 1944 or '45.
> I have been using electrolysis to remove the rust. It is a slow process but does a really nice job. For those not familiar with the process it involves mixing a solution of washing soda and water. After mixing the piece to be cleaned is submerged in the solution and then applying a low voltage charge to the piece. Along with the piece to be cleaned a sacrificial anode must also be place into the solution. I have been using a 12 volt battery charged set to 10amps. The pieces have set in the tank for up to 48 hrs and have come out with rust and paint falling off. This was my first attempt and am very happy with the results.


NICE! are you planning on repainting it? or just leaving it as is?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Slow going.....but will be worth it*
> 
> I have been slowly working on restoring the Walker Turner table saw. So far I have completely disassembled the saw and removed most of the rust from the smaller pieces. I originally thought it was only surface rust, but after getting into the saw it was more than I thought. Over all the saw is in good condition given its age. After doing some research and talking to the guys at owwm.com I have determined the saw was built in 1944 or '45.
> I have been using electrolysis to remove the rust. It is a slow process but does a really nice job. For those not familiar with the process it involves mixing a solution of washing soda and water. After mixing the piece to be cleaned is submerged in the solution and then applying a low voltage charge to the piece. Along with the piece to be cleaned a sacrificial anode must also be place into the solution. I have been using a 12 volt battery charged set to 10amps. The pieces have set in the tank for up to 48 hrs and have come out with rust and paint falling off. This was my first attempt and am very happy with the results.


I am going to repaint to original WT colors


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MedicKen said:


> *Slow going.....but will be worth it*
> 
> I have been slowly working on restoring the Walker Turner table saw. So far I have completely disassembled the saw and removed most of the rust from the smaller pieces. I originally thought it was only surface rust, but after getting into the saw it was more than I thought. Over all the saw is in good condition given its age. After doing some research and talking to the guys at owwm.com I have determined the saw was built in 1944 or '45.
> I have been using electrolysis to remove the rust. It is a slow process but does a really nice job. For those not familiar with the process it involves mixing a solution of washing soda and water. After mixing the piece to be cleaned is submerged in the solution and then applying a low voltage charge to the piece. Along with the piece to be cleaned a sacrificial anode must also be place into the solution. I have been using a 12 volt battery charged set to 10amps. The pieces have set in the tank for up to 48 hrs and have come out with rust and paint falling off. This was my first attempt and am very happy with the results.


Looking great. My Fay-Egan saw was in pretty good shape.

I just plugged it in and have been using it since.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Slow going.....but will be worth it*
> 
> I have been slowly working on restoring the Walker Turner table saw. So far I have completely disassembled the saw and removed most of the rust from the smaller pieces. I originally thought it was only surface rust, but after getting into the saw it was more than I thought. Over all the saw is in good condition given its age. After doing some research and talking to the guys at owwm.com I have determined the saw was built in 1944 or '45.
> I have been using electrolysis to remove the rust. It is a slow process but does a really nice job. For those not familiar with the process it involves mixing a solution of washing soda and water. After mixing the piece to be cleaned is submerged in the solution and then applying a low voltage charge to the piece. Along with the piece to be cleaned a sacrificial anode must also be place into the solution. I have been using a 12 volt battery charged set to 10amps. The pieces have set in the tank for up to 48 hrs and have come out with rust and paint falling off. This was my first attempt and am very happy with the results.


just curious, but what did you use as a dip tank? I'm hoping to do something similar with a jointer bed. I'm not going to be able to buy a 55 gallon drum for this, so I was wondering what you might have used (in hopes that it is something I might be able to get).
Thanks!
-JC


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Painting time*

Well its been really busy around here what with work, repairing a house for the MIL and mom doing a 3 day stint in the hospital I havent had much time to do anything in the shop. However, today i took some time for me and got the first coat of primer on the base of the saw and the trunnion assembly. I will let it dry, fill any imperfections with body filler, wet sand it and recoat. Hopefully things will be better over the next week and I can start reassembly. But there is always the chance that Murphy will show up.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Finally some color*

I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally some color*
> 
> I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


Ooo It's going to be better than new


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally some color*
> 
> I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


looking good!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally some color*
> 
> I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


This is going to be a quality tool by the time you are finished with the restoration that will have many more years of life left in it.


----------



## flcopper169 (Apr 4, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally some color*
> 
> I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


I do love to see things like this getting restored…and used again…. Looks great…. Can't wait to see the finished product…

Rob


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally some color*
> 
> I have finally found the time,money and paint for the saw restoration. After 2 coats of primer and wet sanding to 800 grit I put some color on the saw. It is a very close match to what I believe was the original Walker Turner color. I used Sherwin Williams Industrial Enamel thinned to about 10% and sprayed. I do have a few minor blemishes that I will take care of, but the majority of the painting is done. I painted the base, trunnion assembly, motor bracket, the underside of the cast iron top and the extension wings. I will also be painting the top of the wings as they are pitted pretty bad after being attacked by the metal cancer.


Can't wait to see more. Also I must say I love the tag line at the bottom of your post.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*

As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.

I have completely disassembled the saw and have it painted and now its finally time to start putting it back together. I wanted to replace the old arbor bearings with new, sealed ones. The old bearings were open and had to be greased and I want to take that out of the equation.

I measured the shaft and the arbor itself and asked a few questions of the guys at OWWM.com and came up a suitable replacement, or so I thought. I ordered the bearings for $12 ea and they arrived a few days later. As it came time to install them I found that they slid easily on the arbor shaft, however too easily. The bearing would not seat snugly on the shaft at all, the bore of the bearing actually spins on the shaft. So it was back to OWWM and seems that others have had the same problem.

I was thinking the solution would be to take the shaft to a machine shop and have the bearing surface of the shaft knurled to raise the metal and snug the bearing up. While at the shop we put a micrometer to the shaft and it kinda surprised me to find out the shaft is metric! Hard to fathom on an American Made piece of equipment from WWII era. The shaft is 19mm, the bearings I ordered are 3/4". There is only .002" difference from 19mm to 3/4, but enough the bearings spin freely. The machinist said he could knurl it for me but would take about a month before he would have time to get to it. He's a little busy. We looked for a replacement bearing with an ID of 19mm but to no avail. 19mm is an odd size, I am guessing but I figure the manufacturer did that on purpose.

So I am now stuck with 2 bearings that are too loose on the shaft to be of any benefit. Kinda like a sock on a rooster, it will fit but not very useful. I had to think of another option. I could have a new shaft machined to fit the modern bearings, I could reuse the old bearings, which is not very appealing to me or I could look for another option. I chose option 3.

Option 3 was to use loctite. I went to my local NAPA store and found Loctite sleeve retainer. The retainer is used in the auto industry to install cylinder sleeves, valve guides etc. Loctite states it will bond an fill gaps up to .005". BINGO!! With a difference of only .002 I am well within the tolerance. I cleaned the shaft and bearing with acetone, appled the loctite and slid the bearing home. After letting the loctite cure for the recommeded 24 hours I went to a local auto repair shop, a buddy of mine, and used their press and pressed the shaft with 1 bearing installed into the trunnion. It slid in without a hitch! I then used the loctite on the 2nd bearing and pressed it in as well. I was very thankful that the cast iron trunnion didn't crack, after all it is 60+ years old.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


Just went through your whole blog series over your saw. Very nice, I love old tools that have been restored. I can not wait to see the final saw and what you build with it.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


The only OWWM machines I've ever restored that weren't metric where Craftsman badged. Bearings where international long before it was popular to be a global company so there was basically a standard set.

There are some special bores like the 3/4 you used, but for the most part they're all metric, even from the 30's


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


good as new


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


OWWM is a great resource for info. Some of the people there are helpful and know their stuff. But I ran into one there that was a total jerk. He was very rude and hateful. So I don't go there anymore. I stick to this site and a few others. This site so far for me has been great. I like to have a couple of site to pop in through the day for a couple of minutes when I have to wait. I find tools to restore and use for myself. I have found out if I think about what my issue I am having with a project I can usually figure out the answer. It sounds like you did just that with this project.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


Willy…......I think there are people at every site that can come off as a jerk. I can think of a few here!! In my opinion OWWM IS the resource. I think you should try the site again. With the amount of knowledge and info that is available there why would you let one person turn you away?


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Arbor bearing troubles........solution found!!*
> 
> As part of the COMPLETE restoration of the nice Walker Tuner table saw I have been working on I ran into a little problem with the arbor bearings.
> 
> ...


OWWM is a great resource for info there is no doubt about that. But without going into the details I gave info on a question and stressed safety. I get a nasty email and was told by someone they would be happy if I left, I think they felt unconfortable with the subject. . Its one thing for a lone wolf to insult someone but when its one of the main ones I felt it was best if I left. I will not be a contributor to a website if I feel like I have to walk on eggshells all the time so as not to offend someone. And by all means if you need info check them out,I wish the site the best. But as for me I was insulted by the person and will not post anymore. I really don't need the site but I just I enjoyed going there just to take a break. It makes you leary of any site when you run into a person like that. I don't post on sites much because of people like that.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Starting to go back together!!*

I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!! 








The arbor assembly attaches to the top and not to the cabinet. I makes putting things back together a little more difficult. It will also make aligning the blade to the miter slot harder as well.


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Ken you are doing a fine job on the resto - what are your plans for brightening the saw surface? I haven't yet found a satisfactory answer for that part of machine restorations.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


this is one beauty machine… nice job on the restore. I'm actually surprised as I never knew those had the arbor mounted to the tabletop.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Stanley…...I dont think I am going to do much more to the top. I will probably go after it a little with some WD40 and a scotchbrite followed by some wax.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Hey Ken
This will be a great saw when your done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Making old saws better sometimes than new is lot's of fun keep up the good work.Alistair ps looking great so far


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Very nice work Ken.

I also have an old Walker-Turner that I bought at a school district surplus property auction. She runs like a dream. Perhaps now, after seeing your work, I will take her offline and attempt a restoration as well.

Cheers!


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


NICE! Looks like a Beast of a sawfor only 1 HP. That's a pretty strange throat opening, what are the extra ends for?

John


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Thanks John…...The extra ends as you called them are the actual opening the blade rises through. I am not sure why ot was designed that way. It will also limit the size of a dado blade as well, will have to keep it to 6".


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Ken, I don't know if you already have a Throat Insert or not but I have some leftover Corian if you want to make one from that. I just made one for my new Powermatic and it works great. Let me know. Also, I talked to my BIL and he said he'll sell the fence for 200.00

John


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


Ken, I don't know if you already have a Throat Insert or not but I have some leftover Corian if you want to make one from that. I just made one for my new Powermatic and it works great. Let me know. Also, I talked to my BIL and he said he'll sell the fence for 200.00

John


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

MedicKen said:


> *Starting to go back together!!*
> 
> I have been slowly working on getting the saw back together. I have reassembled the arbor with the motor attached and have it back on the saw. I have to tell you that is one HEAVY part when its all back together. I am guessing its somewhere in the neighborhood of 150lbs!!
> 
> ...


one up top you forgot to delete.


----------

